# Swollen/red Mouse eye



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

I know this forum is for rats...but since rats and mice have alot of similarites i thought i might as well ask...I have a mouse who has red all around her eye, it doesnt looked swollen really, but it looks irratated...I think it's just a scratch..but its better safe then sorry.Does anyone know what this is? or how to fix it?(She has red eyes so its hard to see on camera)I inserted a picture of her left, healthy eye to show the difference


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh goodness, poor baby. I've seen people say that they use human eye drops on their rats, so perhaps you can find some eyedrops from the drug store to help her. Should clear up eventually, but if it gets worse, obviously take her to the vet.


----------

